# flooding and changing geography



## Scott (Jul 18, 2007)

Interesting article: Megaflood Created Great Divide Between Britain and France. 

While the dating is from a secular perspective, this provides an interesting example of what flooding can do. I expect that this was caused by the Great Flood. It shows how powerful water can be and is relevant to issues like the formation of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 18, 2007)

Note how the secular "scientists" automatically ingnore the possibility that the Genesis Flood caused the divide.

I agree with you, I think the Great Flood caused it, and the Grand Canyon as well.


----------

